# Noob Mixer



## Tank88 (28/7/16)

Hi guys. My vaping habits are staring to make a severe dent in my pocket and I'm seriously considering going the DIY route with my juices. Can anyone give me any advice on where to get concentrate and what type/brand I should be getting? What equipment is needed to mix? Simple and foolproof recipes?

Please help


----------



## Warlock (28/7/16)

@Tank88, follow the thread DIY-What's The Catch. Started by Clytch.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/7/16)

Here you go:

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-111#post-406431

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-whats-the-catch.t26079/page-3#post-405919

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Warlock (28/7/16)

Thanks @SAVaper. I could not find the link. I'm sure @Tank88 will appreciate the link.


SAVaper said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/page-111#post-406431
> 
> http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-whats-the-catch.t26079/page-3#post-405919

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (28/7/16)

And check out this video: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/complete-beginners-guide-to-making-e-liquid-diy-tutorial.t25528/


----------



## Greyz (29/7/16)

@Tank88 do yourself a favour and invest in a digital scale for mixing. It will save you spending money on numerous needles and cut your mixing time down tremediusly. And no more cleaning needles between mixes etc. But the major plus for me was I can mix without worrying about the kids around all these needles.
I wish someone had told me this when I started DIY, it took me a few months to get a scale and I wish I'd gotten one earlier. 
Last night I mixed 100ml in less than 20min.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

